# People who hate mac or ?



## macface (Feb 19, 2007)

I have been  a  mac user for a long time and I love it.Also known of lots people who hate mac.I have heard all kinds of things like they use to much makeup,to expensive,workers look like hookers and all guys that work their are gay,racist.I know some of this suff is not true.Iwas just wondering have you ever heard anything like  this.


----------



## Jacq-i (Feb 20, 2007)

I've just head that girls that use MAC wear toooooo much makeup, and that they look like clowns, since they put it on horribly.

But... Those same people haven't even noticed that I wear MAC, and I don't look like a clown, ha!


----------



## flowerhead (Feb 20, 2007)

Oh, how silly! Everyone knows MAC is amazing.


----------



## kimmy (Feb 20, 2007)

i've heard gripes about it being too expensive...i've even griped about it being too expensive hahaha. but never any of those other things, i guess the ladies and gentlemen at my counter are just amazing.


----------



## lemurian (Feb 20, 2007)

To each her own.. MAC has a unique marketing strategy -- you have to expect some criticism when you put yourself out there like they do


----------



## uopgirlie (Feb 20, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *macface* 

 
_I have been  a  mac user for a long time and I love it.Also known of lots people who hate mac.I have heard all kinds of things like they use to much makeup,to expensive,workers look like hookers and all guys that work their are gay,racist.I know some of this suff is not true.Iwas just wondering have you ever heard anything like  this.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

I personally love that they have men as employees.  It's rare to find that at any other counter and I find their ideas/suggestions to be invaluable to my shopping experience. =D  Plus, people who say they hate MAC because it is expensive is kinda silly...just don't buy it then, but ya don't have to be a hater! =p


----------



## Fairybelle (Feb 20, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *uopgirlie* 

 
_I personally love that they have men as employees. It's rare to find that at any other counter and I find their ideas/suggestions to be invaluable to my shopping experience. =D Plus, people who say they hate MAC because it is expensive is kinda silly...just don't buy it then, but ya don't have to be a hater! =p_

 
Yes to that!! ITA!!  Well said!


----------



## YvetteJeannine (Feb 20, 2007)

*Anyone that doesn't really 'know' makeup will say MAC is too expenisve (when, in fact, one of the draws to MAC is that it is quite reasonably priced for high-end makeup; especially when you compare MAC's $13.50/eyeshadow to NARS' $20, or Lancome, or Givenchy, or one of 100 brands that are priced twice as much as MAC)....I guess when all you are used to buying is Revlon, you don't really have anything to compare it with (although d/s makeup is getting awfully expensive..I'd rather pay the three or four more dollars extra for MAC
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).*

*The most *amazing* makeup artist I know is a gay male and works for MAC...so what if he's gay...IMO, gay men can be much easier to talk to than a woman...I much prefer it.  Anyone that would scrutinze that needs to take a stumble into the San Andreas fault.*


----------



## Beauty Mark (Feb 20, 2007)

When Stila had counters, I've seen men working there. I've seen many races at other counters, too. One of the main people I see at my Benefit counter is black.

The reasons you listed, IMO, are silly ones for people to dislike MAC. However, it's perfectly valid not to like a company. Some people prefer a much more natural look (Bobbi Brown), some people have gripes with the company itself or rather, Estee Lauder; the last point is discussed more in the boycott MAC threads, and I'd say those who are partaking in it are making excellent points.

For me, MAC isn't the end all, be all of make up. I like some products, but some I'm not that into. The foundation broke me out completely, and my skin is normal. I prefer variety in the cosmetics I use. Every company has its strengths and weaknesses.


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Feb 20, 2007)

The people at the counter near me are just rude. but My mac counter when I lived in Seattle was AMAZING! then I move back to so.cal.. and i have once again.. rude girls (and guys)
I only wear mac eyeshadows and lipgloss. the facial products such as powders and such.. are bad for my skin. my Esthetician scolded me for using it. She said eyeshadow was ok, lipgloss no big deal but to stay away from the powders and foundations. I kind of already knew about it not being great for skin. It works for some people.. and not for others.


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (Feb 20, 2007)

I always laugh like hell when people say MAC is expensive.  I've found it to be the cheapest of the high end lines, unless someone wants to show me one a little cheaper. Compare 10 dollars to an eyeshadow pan at MAC to 14 for one by Stila or 21 for an encased eyeshadow by NARS, 23 for one by Dior.  10 dollars for MAC mascara, 19 for Benefit Mascaras, 23 and up for Dior.  People will always gripe about something.  I bitch about MAC foundations and concealers, because I dont like how they try to get around the fact that the majority of them are not oil free nor non-comedogenic.  I also hate how reluctant they are to show you the book of ingredients at some counters.  I also hate how frequently they release LE items and then snatch them away from us.  I'd love to get some permanent shit every once in a while lol.  But I'll always have heart for MAC, it was the first makeup brand I ever used, and i probably wouldn't have such a passion for makeup artistry if it hadn't been for my huge interest in MAC products.  I've branched out and found a few other brands that I love just as much and more for some of their products in comparison.

People will bitch just to bitch and usually their arguments are weak as hell.  I just smile blankly until they stop talking lol


----------



## MiCHiE (Feb 20, 2007)

I think those are just ignorant excuses. I wouldn't even waste my time and breath defending MAC to someone who told me that.


----------



## ms.marymac (Feb 20, 2007)

I was helping a customer once when two drag queens walked in.  I said, "Hi Ladies!".  When they said hi back, the customer I was helping realized they were men.  After a few minutes of her freaking out, I smiled and said, "Welcome to MAC."


----------



## sharyn (Feb 20, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *♥MiCHiE♥* 

 
_I think those are just ignorant excuses. I wouldn't even waste my time and breath defending MAC to someone who told me that._

 
Damn right! MAC is here to stay and no lame a$$ bitch can change that!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But I did realize that some people are against MAC because you know... it's not what I call "Made for Idiots" - no funky commercial where they promise you things that wont work out in the end, no cheap chuncky packaging that hurts your eyes, products that can actually change the way you appear... maaaan it must be hard for some ppl to deal with that!


----------



## glamdoll (Feb 20, 2007)

What I've heard from ppl that dont like MAC is that they dont like it for the fact that the quality has gone down ever since it got bought out by the E.L company. Alot of proffesionals are against MAC because MAC get to do fashion week and their employees charge $16 an Hour when other makeup artist can get up to $200 for that same job. 
This is my 2cents on this deal.


----------



## MiCHiE (Feb 20, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *glamdoll* 

 
_What I've heard from ppl that dont like MAC is that they dont like it for the fact that the quality has gone down ever since it got bought out by the E.L company. Alot of proffesionals are against MAC because MAC get to do fashion week and their employees charge $16 an Hour when other makeup artist can get up to $200 for that same job. 
This is my 2cents on this deal._

 
That's valid, IMO. But, to each his own. I'm a consumer and it appeals to me in that way. I'm also in the beauty industry. On that end, chances are if I got into makeup application, MAC would not make up the majority of my kit.


----------



## MAC_Whore (Feb 20, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MxAxC-_ATTACK* 

 
_The people at the counter near me are just rude. but My mac counter when I lived in Seattle was AMAZING! ...._

 
Off topic, but I have so much Seattle pride that I have to gush...Seattle rocks!  Best city in the world!  OK, back on topic.


----------



## little teaser (Feb 20, 2007)

hate mac.. shhhhh. dont say that word


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Feb 20, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Whore* 

 
_Off topic, but I have so much Seattle pride that I have to gush...Seattle rocks!  Best city in the world!  OK, back on topic. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Off topic response to off topic reply-

I LOVED that city. I never should have moved back to California.... EVER.


----------



## as_cute_as_pie (Feb 20, 2007)

i find the people that hate it have never used it
these are the 'drug store' types that walk straight past these counters cos they LOOK expensive
mac have prices on nothing unless u ask or look for the price list so can be off putting
i have to agree with whoever said drug store make up was getting expensive :nod:


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Feb 20, 2007)

In my experience, it's usually people who feel you're 'undeserving' of liking MAC compared to them. How do I explain...you know when you like a band or something, and someone always has to say "I liked them before they were cool" and they have this attitude, as if they don't like that band anymore JUST BECAUSE they got popular? For example, a few weeks ago my bf was helping this chick out for some jeans, and she was mentioning that she works for MAC. He responded saying "Oh really, that's awesome, my gf really loves MAC" and she replied "Chyeah. So does everyone ELSE. pff"

Also, in other situations, I find the MAs here are the snobs. They assume that working for MAC makes them better than any other MA and that it is THE BEST line out there, no contest. Of course, ask anyone and that's not entirely true. They seem to have a superiority complex because of where they work.

I've also heard of people not liking mac because it's too trendy. In my opinion, who f*@#ing cares?? Buy what you want.  

As for the EL thing and they're free services and that whole thing, it does bother me, but like Michie said, since I'm a consumer I don't mind so much. Should I be losing my job over it, I would probably not be using much mac


----------



## Hawkeye (Feb 21, 2007)

I've thought and thought about this and you know the more I have the more I've realized that most of my friends who don't like MAC share the same reasoning I'm getting to my breaking point with MAC. 

My reasonings for a very strong distaste in MAC is this:

The Quality is not that great

They pull the pathetic sh*t (Think MAC Barbie Doll)

Everything is LE. You can't really get a staple for anything anymore. For example: If you LOVE Moth Brown but you never heard of the brand - you got one you finish it up go back to get another- uh oh.

The MA's are not exactly the best. I've had a few amazing ones but some are just insanely rude. 

And finally- again it's just me but I think that all the collections are beginning to look alike. There is nothing that is standing out anymore. I sincerely believe that this past collection (Barbie) was probably the one collection that everyone is the best. And every season it's the same old crap they put out. Nothing special.

And That's just my opinion of course.


----------



## Deirdre (Feb 21, 2007)

I'm a broken record.

I've never met an MA I didn't like.  They're always really helpful, and nice.

I don't mind the repetitive colours in LE - it's spreading my spending out a bit.

I really think that if a company isn't your bag, a-okay, but don't make a federal case out of it.  Just don't shop there, lol.

I feel special when I'm walking off with that little black bag.  Am I just another MAC snob?  Nah, just love those little black pots of eyecolour!


----------



## IcesUltraGlam7 (Feb 21, 2007)

The brand I most dislike is *Wet n Wild*.I can not stand *that,NYC or Naturalistics.*The cheap ingredients although the same as other's .*I'll never forget the day my friend Wendy found a bag of Wet n Wild in a Jazz Lounge The next day in the dance club where we hung out a lady described my friend as an older woman who reaked of cheap cosmetics.Wendy used Wet n Wild frequently*.
So far *Our MAC Pro Shop has been full of nothing but sweet professional employes willing to help*.I enjoy going to the Pro Store and I dont find MAC expensive for my budget at all Its actully priced pretty good for The Quality.I have yet to ever try a MAC foundation though,I am afraid I may be one who gets Acne from it although I do fine with cream blushes..Best Drugstore brands would be L'Oreal,Revlon and some Covergirl.These 3 are very good quality drugstore items for certain things if you need to pick them up.


----------



## sharyn (Feb 21, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *as_cute_as_pie* 

 
_i find the people that hate it have never used it
these are the 'drug store' types that walk straight past these counters cos they LOOK expensive
mac have prices on nothing unless u ask or look for the price list so can be off putting
i have to agree with whoever said drug store make up was getting expensive :nod:_

 
ITA!! I dont use drugstore because for that "quality" , even 1 $ would be too much. Plus the hygene standarts... dont have to tell you about the other thread, right? I find MAC's prices okay for what they offer.

What I understand is ppl not liking the LE-thing. It is plain annoying finding your HG and knowing you'll never get a change of buying one of them again. It kinda ruins everything sometimes -before I use pleasureflush I find myself wondering if I sould maybe better put it back into the drawer so I wont run out of it. Thats not what make up should be about!


----------



## MiCHiE (Feb 21, 2007)

I've always hated the LE thing. It's makeup! Why would you make a certain color for a certain amount of time? But, that's the consumer aspect and lure of it, I guess. But, that's just too gimmicky, IMO.


----------



## Beauty Mark (Feb 21, 2007)

I think if it's something particularly eccentric and not really for daily use, like a bright, glittery blue, LE is okay, but it seems stupid to me when colors you can use frequently are LE.


----------



## Raerae (Feb 21, 2007)

I dont worry about the whole LE thing when it comes to colors...  I guess I've gotten to the point where I have enough MU that I'm really not putting any real visible wear and tear on the products that I use.  And things that I do use a lot, like carbon, are staple, and I can always just buy a new one (have to do this anyways, my cat played soccer with my ES pot and broke it into itty bitty pieces).

I dont typically wear the same ES color twice back to back.  And typically go a few weeks between application of any specific pot as I move around my collection trying out new combo's, techniques, etc.  So it's going to be a LONG time before I wear out an ES pot.

Not to mention, any of the pots that have recieved a bit of overuse in the past, typically aren't my current, "fav ES pots."  So while I might LOVE a color for a little bit, and try to work it in a bit more often, there is always a new LE color released that takes it's place, and the old fav color gets forgotten.

If I ever do hit pan in a pot in the future, I'm not gonna sweat it.  A new color will always come out in the future.


----------



## amoona (Feb 21, 2007)

A lot of people who are anti-MAC remind me of those people who start hating something when it becomes "cool" or popular. The complaint I've read a lot about people who have jumped on the MAC boycott is that it's become a consumer product and not a professional product. They don't like that MAC is so widely avaliable now. They also trash the artists for not ALL having "formal training" and all that junk. To me all their trash talking and dishing makes their cause uncredible in my book.

I've used MAC and only MAC since I started wearing make-up because I found their make-up artists the most helpful of any other line. I tried walking into Sephora and having something teach me how to apply my make-up and all the basics and nobody could do it. I went to different counters in the mall and most that I encountered were more about selling and their employees weren't about make-up application. I walked into a MAC store and one of the artists spent an hour and a half teaching me basic application. He made me a face chart with everything he used so if I ever decided to come back and pick up the stuff I knew what to get and I'd know where to place it. I've never recieved that service from any other make-up line before.

There are just those people who don't like something as soon as it becomes popular.


----------



## claresauntie (Feb 21, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Raerae* 

 
_I dont worry about the whole LE thing when it comes to colors...  I guess I've gotten to the point where I have enough MU that I'm really not putting any real visible wear and tear on the products that I use.  And things that I do use a lot, like carbon, are staple, and I can always just buy a new one ...

...I dont typically wear the same ES color twice back to back.  And typically go a few weeks between application of any specific pot as I move around my collection trying out new combo's, techniques, etc.  So it's going to be a LONG time before I wear out an ES pot.

Not to mention, any of the pots that have recieved a bit of overuse in the past, typically aren't my current, "fav ES pots."  So while I might LOVE a color for a little bit, and try to work it in a bit more often, there is always a new LE color released that takes it's place, and the old fav color gets forgotten.

If I ever do hit pan in a pot in the future, I'm not gonna sweat it.  A new color will always come out in the future._

 






That is EXACTLY what I was going to say! (except the cat thing!)


----------



## frank (Feb 22, 2007)

*Why?*

I dont know if this question belongs here, and if it doesnt i'm sorry please place it where it belongs... but y is everyone soo mad at mac?
i have been going on to different makeup website and pple are just being horrible about it. GEEZ! i dont know the cheese behind the mean comments ... do tell me . ! . 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ex: "The velvety matte and shimmering metallic colors produce results that outperform the "Paint" offered by that other company. "


----------



## Hawkeye (Feb 22, 2007)

*Re: Why?*

Hi Frank- well you came to the right place here- everyone here loves mac *LOVE* 
But I know for me-I'm getting turned off of MAC and here are my reasons-I'm sure this may help understand why others are getting annoyed with MAC.

-Quality-I personally don't feel the quality has improved, I think it has gone down signifigantly since EL took over.

-LE Items- This is getting way out of control. It's unbelievable how fast they come at you and then they just remove it. It's ridiculous actually.  

-the hype, then not having enough to cover it- MAC Barbie was a prime example of that. That was just beyond words annoying.

-The constant new releases-Seriously every other week MAC comes out with a new release and the worst part is -it's not that exciting. There's absolutely no creativity in it anymore

-Speaking of no creativity, this leads us to bland color stories- Seriously, all of the color stories are beginning to look a like. Literally. And every season it's the same thing. There is nothing fresh and new about it at all. 

That's just me speaking though. 

Other people like artists may not like it because they feel it used to be one of those makeup things that few people liked or even knew about but then it opened to the public and it's not for artists anymore. 

*shrugs*


----------



## a914butterfly (Feb 22, 2007)

*Re: Why?*

im just mad that mac keeps comming out with collections so often and they are always limited editions so you have to buy right away before it sells out and it makes you spend more money because of that reason.


----------



## Raerae (Feb 22, 2007)

*Re: Why?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *a914butterfly* 

 
_im just mad that mac keeps comming out with collections so often and they are always limited editions so you have to buy right away before it sells out and it makes you spend more money because of that reason._

 
Ummm...  So you'd rather have less collections?  Just so you dont feel that your missing out?

You dont have to buy every collection...  No one is forcing you to run to the counter and spend more money.  You dont have to own every single ES pot that MAC has ever produced.  And chances are, if you never bought it, your not going to miss it.  I really never understood the whole, pokemon effect that people have with MAC.  Gotta collect em all!  

Why does this make you mad?  My suggestions is to stop worrying about it.  Believe me, most people wont know the 10th shade of pink ES in your traincase was different from the 9 others you bought before it.  

Look at from this perspective.  MAC releases a lot of collections each year, and many of them offer very similar shades to collections in the past.  So if you do miss out on ES Color #1890868762382 that was released last month, you can always grab ES Color #7896745645 that will come out in a few more months.

This way you dont have to stress out over MAC forcing you to pay money to purchase new MU every few weeks.  The whole point of MAC is to enjoy your MU, not be upset at it because you can't buy more of it.

Dont buy the next 3 months worth of collections, I dare you!  And take the time to enjoy all those poor neglected ES pots that you bought several months ago, they need some love too!


----------



## Raerae (Feb 22, 2007)

*Re: Why?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Hawkeye* 

 
_ 
-Quality-I personally don't feel the quality has improved, I think it has gone down signifigantly since EL took over._

 
I dont personally know when EL took over, but I haven't really noticed any decline sine I started buying MAC.  Like most products designed to appeal to a broad range of people, there are bits and pieces in ever collection I love, and bits and pieces that I dont.  Chances are just because it didn't work with my skin, doesn't mean it didn't work great for another person.

 Quote:

  -LE Items- This is getting way out of control. It's unbelievable how fast they come at you and then they just remove it. It's ridiculous actually.  
 
As a company, they HAVE to release new collections on a regular basis.  It would also be impossible for them to keep in production every single color they have ever released.  I really dont think MAC's business model is based around the OCD people who feel they must immediateley purchase every single item in every single collection.  Were the minority.  Collections are designed to attract new interest and draw new clients to the counter.  If every time you walked past a store, you just saw the exact same collection as you saw 3 months ago, why would you bother stopping by?  By putting out new colorful collections every few weeks, they can be assured that the girl who walked through the cosmeics department last month, see's something new, and stops by to check it out.

 Quote:

  -the hype, then not having enough to cover it- MAC Barbie was a prime example of that. That was just beyond words annoying.  
 
Chances are most people didn't even know a Barbie collection was comming out.  Again, just like what I posted above, Barbie was just another marketing campaign to draw someone who has NEVER purchased MAC, to the counter.  You can bet a lot of girls who played with Barbie's but who NEVER have used MAC, stopped by the counter to check out what their fav childhood doll rolemodel is doing this year.

The only people who overhyped the collection were us psycho crazy people who spend way too much time talking about MU.  So do we really have anyone to blame but ourselves?

 Quote:

  -The constant new releases-Seriously every other week MAC comes out with a new release and the worst part is -it's not that exciting. There's absolutely no creativity in it anymore  
 
No creativity to who?  The girl who is buying her first MAC ES pot?  Or the OCD people who have more MU than majority of MAC's customers?  I know we feel super important posting our "Hardcore MU Porn," but chances are were a small % of MAC's total yearly profits.

 Quote:

  -Speaking of no creativity, this leads us to bland color stories- Seriously, all of the color stories are beginning to look a like. Literally. And every season it's the same thing. There is nothing fresh and new about it at all.  
 
Thats just an indication that you probably have enough MU to last a lifetime.  But just think of all the girls who are buying their first ES pot have to look forward too!  Remember when you bought your first color?  I bet there were girls just like youself talking about how bland and uninspired the collection was back then.

That's just me speaking though. 

 Quote:

  Other people like artists may not like it because they feel it used to be one of those makeup things that few people liked or even knew about but then it opened to the public and it's not for artists anymore.  
 
Can't really comment on this, but I've seen MAC in the department store for years now, even b4 I was a buyer.  The internet just brings us all together!  

 Quote:

  *shrugs*  
 
Couldn't agree more


----------



## Hawkeye (Feb 22, 2007)

Quote:

  I dont personally know when EL took over, but I haven't really noticed any decline sine I started buying MAC. Like most products designed to appeal to a broad range of people, there are bits and pieces in ever collection I love, and bits and pieces that I dont. Chances are just because it didn't work with my skin, doesn't mean it didn't work great for another person.  
 
I started buying MAC when they first came out in the 90's and to me - even if I compare an eyeshadow from back then to now- the eyeshadow from back then has much more color payoff, smoother etc. That's missing now. 

 Quote:

  As a company, they HAVE to release new collections on a regular basis. It would also be impossible for them to keep in production every single color they have ever released. I really dont think MAC's business model is based around the OCD people who feel they must immediateley purchase every single item in every single collection. Were the minority. Collections are designed to attract new interest and draw new clients to the counter. If every time you walked past a store, you just saw the exact same collection as you saw 3 months ago, why would you bother stopping by? By putting out new colorful collections every few weeks, they can be assured that the girl who walked through the cosmeics department last month, see's something new, and stops by to check it out.  
 
Still - it's out of control. There is absolutely NO reason whatsoever for there to be an LE collection coming out every other week. That's ridiculous (yeah I totally mispelled that). No other makeup counter does that and they do just as well and again have better quality. 

 Quote:

  No creativity to who? The girl who is buying her first MAC ES pot? Or the OCD people who have more MU than majority of MAC's customers? I know we feel super important posting our "Hardcore MU Porn," but chances are were a small % of MAC's total yearly profits.  
 
I'm surprised anyone would say their makeup collections are creative. I mean look at it- if MAC is supposidly supposed to break the mold in creativity- why then is it the same old cycle: Fall: Smokey eyes or nude eyes with hints of earth tones Winter: Strong lips, a couple of palettes for warm and cool eyes, and after christmas get something with super sheer eyeshadow. Spring-bring on the pastels and strong vibrant colors Summer-time to bring out the usual ol bronzey, nude colors and begin with fall. 

If they really were a leader in industry makeup and creativity- where is it? Why not shake it up? Because they can't. 

And if you look at the increased LE items etc you also will notice that very rarely will you EVER see a LE item that didn't look just like the last LE item- or if it's not the last LE item then lo and behold it was the one before that. 

It's more of a question of- What's the point? 

Why not take your time and be actually semi creative? Like Perverted Pearl, Hypnotique (I'll go about that far because once we get in that is when it started to decline IMHO), Aquadisiac even! That was something semi exciting but now it's truely like every other makeup line with the colors. 

 Quote:

  Chances are most people didn't even know a Barbie collection was comming out. Again, just like what I posted above, Barbie was just another marketing campaign to draw someone who has NEVER purchased MAC, to the counter. You can bet a lot of girls who played with Barbie's but who NEVER have used MAC, stopped by the counter to check out what their fav childhood doll rolemodel is doing this year.

The only people who overhyped the collection were us psycho crazy people who spend way too much time talking about MU. So do we really have anyone to blame but ourselves?  
 
Then tell me- How can someone who has never been exposed to mac who wants to try it out because they like Barbie and want to try new colors actully do so when everything is sold out at the counter within a few minutes? Or why would anyone bother wanting to try something out if there is line to get into the store?
Just wonderin'.

 Quote:

  Can't really comment on this, but I've seen MAC in the department store for years now, even b4 I was a buyer. The internet just brings us all together!  
 
Who really truely knows on this one. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But we do know that before 94 (I believe) it wasn't nearly as popular as it is today.


----------



## antirazor (Feb 22, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *YvetteJeannine* 

 
_*I guess when all you are used to buying is Revlon, you don't really have anything to compare it with (although d/s makeup is getting awfully expensive..I'd rather pay the three or four more dollars extra for MAC
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).*_

 
tru dat! my sister just bought a lipstick at vons the other night because she wanted something cheap to touch up the color they put on her that she didn't buy when we got our makeup done. well, she didn't look at the price, she figured it was drugstore makeup, how much could it cost. and it was 10 bucks~!! for 4 dollars more she could have just bought girl about town. we were horrified.


----------



## Raerae (Feb 22, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Hawkeye* 

 
_Then tell me- How can someone who has never been exposed to mac who wants to try it out because they like Barbie and want to try new colors actully do so when everything is sold out at the counter within a few minutes? Or why would anyone bother wanting to try something out if there is line to get into the store?
Just wonderin'._

 
Heh. Sounds to me like there doing great then if everything is selling out within minutes


----------



## Hawkeye (Feb 23, 2007)

Quote:

  Heh. Sounds to me like there doing great then if everything is selling out within minutes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 
Doesn't sound so great when you look at the quantities they even got in though. 

We will use the barbie doll as an example. Each store gets 15. They sell out within the first few minutes of opening.

If we look at the quantities that they have then it doesn't seem that great.

And it also is quite telling when you see some of these LE quads (Free to Be, Well Plumed, Sweetie Cakes, Icons....) when 2 or 3  months later they are still on the website. They are still in many stores. You go to the CCO's they are there. You can't get rid of them.

That's an indication that no- they aren't doing that great (they aren't moving product!) and it's also a very big indication that many of the consumers-are growing very weary of the lack of imagination and well thought out color stories and the constant bombardment. 

Take wing and well plumed eye quads came from the Untamed Color Story back in Aug. of 2006. Why then is it still readily available online even in Feb of 2007? That's 6 months. 

A single eyeshadow, I can be more understanding. A lipstick or a lipgloss - sure I can be even more understanding. A quad? Not so much. 

So even though it "sounds" like they are doing pretty well if we look at other factors and indicators it does tend to point in the other direction.


----------



## Beauty Mark (Feb 23, 2007)

People hate pretty much anything under the sun. I reiterate that the company has good points and bad points, like every single other company out there. Apple, Sony, Microsoft (I'm thinking computers/electronics right now, for some reason.) While I am sure there are people who don't like MAC for its popularity, there are more than plenty of people who dislike it for very good reasons. I don't love the company. I can't think of too many companies that I 100% love, except maybe My Lip Stuff.

I get tired of the LE thing (the hype in makeup communities, when most of the collections have disappointed me), but it's clever marketing and good for business. Other companies do seasonal things as well, but they're not LE, to my knowledge. I don't care for the culture of LE, which is mostly consumer end, but MAC probably is aware of it.

I believe EL took over MAC like 1998 or so. I'm not sure when the company exploded to what it is now; I remember every single one of my teen magazines (Seventeen, YM, whatever else I read) raving about Spice lipliner from MAC. It was in a lot of magazines, from what I remember. I never had a counter near me until I was in college, so I don't know if it was a big deal everywhere.

The changes that make up artists cite and the reasons why they're boycotting MAC is covered elsewhere in these forums. It isn't just because the company became popular or that they're jealous; the one artist lays out a very coherent, well-researched argument. I have to admit, I don't immediately go to MAC but it hasn't stopped me from buying a few items. I'm honestly not that pro-MAC. I like some of their lipsticks and the gel liners, but that's it. If you enjoy it, though, who cares if other people in the world don't? I like animals, and I know plenty of people do not, but I don't allow it to affect my enjoyment.

If you want to know why I'm a member of Specktra, then, it's because it's one of the most mature online forums there is that deals make-up 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## frank (Feb 23, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *THE ANTHEM* 

 
_i've heard gripes about it being too expensive...i've even griped about it being too expensive hahaha. but never any of those other things, i guess the ladies and gentlemen at my counter are just amazing. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 
if they dislike mac soo much y would they even wonder about how much it cost? if u dont like something u ussually dont even think about looking it up... pple are silly


----------



## Raerae (Feb 23, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Hawkeye* 

 
_And it also is quite telling when you see some of these LE quads (Free to Be, Well Plumed, Sweetie Cakes, Icons....) when 2 or 3  months later they are still on the website. They are still in many stores. You go to the CCO's they are there. You can't get rid of them.

That's an indication that no- they aren't doing that great (they aren't moving product!) and it's also a very big indication that many of the consumers-are growing very weary of the lack of imagination and well thought out color stories and the constant bombardment. 

Take wing and well plumed eye quads came from the Untamed Color Story back in Aug. of 2006. Why then is it still readily available online even in Feb of 2007? That's 6 months. 

A single eyeshadow, I can be more understanding. A lipstick or a lipgloss - sure I can be even more understanding. A quad? Not so much._

 
Eh...  A quad, i'm not surprised.

I HATE quads.  Why?  because  typically I only like ONE color in the quad.  So instead of being able to buy the 1 color I like (Remember, i dont always (sometimes I do if there all new to me) buy EVERY color in a collection.  I buy the ones I like.  

Quads force me to buy 2-3 colors I dont like, in order to buy the 1-2 colors I DO like.  So in many cases, I have to pay like $30-$40 dollars for 1 ES pot, instead of buying the 1 color I liked for $13.  So unless it's a color I really really really really want, I'll typically pass on the quad, and go pick out something else.

I own 1 quad, and that's that was a LE edition Macy's quad from the colection released a month back dealing with all the ballet stuff (forgot the name already), and I only bought it because it had a green/black pot in it that I wanted for doing green smokey eyes.  I also have the cool eyes pallet with the 6 colors in it, but I liked over 1/2 the colors in the pallet so it was worth buying to me.

So yeh...  I really dont think quads are a good measure of MAC's success, since imho, the only people really buying them anyways are the OCD people who have to collect every color released.  For those of us who typically buy only colors we plan on actually wearing, they aren't a very good value, when there are plenty of other things I can get for the same amount of money, that I would use.


----------



## Raerae (Feb 23, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Hawkeye* 

 
_So even though it "sounds" like they are doing pretty well if we look at other factors and indicators it does tend to point in the other direction._

 
Also of note... EL's stock is trading at almost $50.00 a share (around 47.35 dollars atm of this post), it hasn't done this in several years.  So as a company, they seem to have been making some good decisions.


----------



## Hawkeye (Feb 23, 2007)

But remember EL's stock also includes other lines that may be fairing better than MAC itself.


----------



## Raerae (Feb 23, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Hawkeye* 

 
_But remember EL's stock also includes other lines that may be fairing better than MAC itself._

 
Yeh i tried to see if I could seperate MAC out, but didn't spend enough time to look for income figures.  I'm sure I could find some if I dug around.


----------



## Beauty Mark (Feb 23, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Hawkeye* 

 
_But remember EL's stock also includes other lines that may be fairing better than MAC itself._

 
Clinique does ridiculously well; I read somewhere that they do more business than any other counter in the world. I would bet that Clinique and not MAC is carrying the company.

The reason I say that is nothing to do with the company itself but because Clinique is more available than MAC. Even with the internet, I personally hesitate to buy cosmetics online, unless I've seen them in a store/tried them. I think that'll change, since Macy's bought out a lot of chains in the past year (since Macy's carries MAC).


----------



## ms.marymac (Feb 24, 2007)

I could see that.  Clinique _is_ more available and they advertise.  I think a lot of people might feel "safer" with it as well.  GWP brings the #s in, too.

I'm sorry, but the Sweetie Cake palette takes me back to 1984.  I'm sure there are people that rock that palette, but to me it looks very dated. JMO


----------



## Hawkeye (Feb 24, 2007)

I can see Clinique doing that as well. 

Not just because it is widely available but also as ms.marymac said-people probably do feel safer with it.


----------



## lemurian (Feb 24, 2007)

Seeing MAC at CCOs isn't a sign that MAC is doing bad, just that they're making more product.  I think they've probably been making bank on their LE collections, so they produce more product than they used to.  That's very possibly a decision made by EL execs and not MAC.  And of course EL still makes a healthy profit on product sold at CCOs.  

I'd also like to say that I HATE QUADS!  They're WAY overpriced and so plain and poorly coordinated lately.  I'm really surprised that they keep making them.  Perverted Pearl was great and useful, but since then..?  Blech.


----------



## Beauty Mark (Feb 24, 2007)

I think people buy quads, because they think the colors will work together, so they don't have to think.

I personally buy some quads (not MAC) because it is cheaper and I like all the colors in it.


----------



## krackatoa (Mar 2, 2007)

mac is great. very good quality eyeshadows. however, since i don't have a job, i usually stick to drug store brands. i would get more stuff if i could. haha. and yeah, and i don't really like how some of the people that work there act snooty? so i guess it's like a 50/50 thing.


----------



## Dark_Phoenix (Mar 2, 2007)

MAC makes great make-up... it's just the skin care that I _really_ hate. I use Max Factor eye makeup remover that is way better then the MAC pro kind, and other companies (like Clinique and Origins) make way better skin care IMO. 

I have uber pale skin and usually use either clinique or prescriptives foundation b/c MAC is never light enough (I have N3 Studio Fix powder but I think it feels really heavy and the hypperreal doesn't cover enough).

But no one has anything on MAC's variety of colors of shadows and the saturation of them. They're good for some things but not others.


----------

